# Looking for a new Furry Web Comic



## QuantumPeace (Apr 30, 2013)

This probably has been posted before, if so im sorry don't hate me to much please.

Ok so i have read only two furry comics i like, Furthia High and Concessions. Im looking for a new web comic that has the same general theme (Im not sure if thats what you call it) Furrys, a gay couple or two. Just those kinda things. 

Thanks a lot,

QP


----------



## QuantumPeace (May 1, 2013)

No one T.T oh well i will look on my own XD


----------



## miskey (May 5, 2013)

Um, maybe Dogs Days of Summer (Blotch)? Cruelty (Rukis)? Unconditional (Rukis)?

Those aren't new but they're with the gay couples sort of thing. But if u just want an action read Nordguard


----------



## VGmaster9 (May 11, 2013)

Check out Swashbuckled, you can find it on Katbox.


----------



## Smelge (May 12, 2013)

Avoid everything on Katbox because it's all awfully written tripe.


----------



## --Kyba-- (May 20, 2013)

Fur Piled.  That is by far the best comic that I have ever read.  It's excellent.  Other than that, Closet Coon is a good one too but that's adult rated because there is some nudity in it, good story nonetheless.  And I heard from some people that Carpe Diem is good, but I've never read it myself.  By the way these are all gay comics.

EDIT: Fur Piled has no nudity in it, but it is suggestive.

2nd EDIT: Furthia High is good too, it has one human character though.


----------



## strayokatoknight (Jun 9, 2013)

El Goonish Shive, simple as that. Lol. Its furry, but has human characters, lots of romance, lgbt, sci-fi/fantasy. A martial art based off of anime, called anime style martial arts. Random species and gender transformations. And it can be so funny your sides hurt.


----------



## itsamadworld919 (Jun 11, 2013)

Have you ever read I.S.O., or FurPiled (i think its called)? They're pretty much "Slice of Life" comics that can be read start-to-finish. There's also Cheap Thrills, one of my personal faves - unfortunately the creator of that comic just recently called it quits so it ends on a cliffhanger. 

Check those all out! If you need links, let me know


----------



## Obtuse tail (Jun 25, 2013)

Dreamkeepers is real good. One of my favorites. Although its a graphic novel series, you can read the first two volumes free on their website. http://dreamkeeperscomic.com/


----------



## SSwiftpaw (Dec 10, 2013)

Cruelty (Rukis) is amazing i recommend it


----------



## Rheumatism (Dec 11, 2013)

Poppy O' Possum.


----------



## Smelge (Dec 11, 2013)

SSwiftpaw said:


> Cruelty (Rukis) is amazing i recommend it



Rukis is also a complete shit.

There's a thread in this section of the forums where we discussed her habit of drawing everything with a doghead. Her response was to come here and talk down to everyone that because we don't have as many watchers as her, we don't know what we're talking about.

She really was a massive twat about the whole thing, despite the fact the whole thing was constructive criticism and raised a point. But in her eyes, if you're not a famous furry artist, you are unable to spot the difference between a cats head and a dogs head.

BOOSH! 
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...-THIS-IS-WHY?p=2749405&highlight=#post2749405


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 11, 2013)

Smelge said:


> Rukis is also a complete shit.
> 
> There's a thread in this section of the forums where we discussed her habit of drawing everything with a doghead. Her response was to come here and talk down to everyone that because we don't have as many watchers as her, we don't know what we're talking about.
> 
> ...



To be fair, it was a thread specifically about demolishing her... The title of the thread kind of gives that away. That didn't have a whole lot to do with constructive criticism in my opinion 

Anywho! Comics!


Rheumatism said:


> Poppy O' Possum.


This! It's cute, it's weird, it's fun. Updates seem to be slow though with one guest update and one actual story update every week. http://www.poppy-opossum.com/

Another popular one here on FAF is Zoophobia: http://www.zoophobiacomic.com/Zoophobia/
This comic is very character driven. The author has already said that the first two books are pretty much exposition only to introduce all the characters and the setting. But that's no problem because all the characters are actually a lot of fun.


----------

